# Cute Canine Canute



## -Oy- (Nov 8, 2018)

Daring the Sea - Whitby


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2018)

I wonder what he's thinking?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2018)

Awww, what a little guy, cute!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 8, 2018)

Cutie!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 8, 2018)

That is adorable.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2018)

awwwww, is he yours?


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks 

No not mine.


----------



## drifter (Nov 9, 2018)

Send him over my way, squirrels are getting all my birdseed.


----------

